# Canadain working holiday visa from Britain



## jacko1803 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi

Me and my girlfriend are hoping to go Canada (Vancouver) around September time. Ive been there many times as i have family there, always loved it. She has been out there once and really enjoyed it

So we are planning on getting this working visa with the possibility of making it a permanent stay if all goes well in that year. Just have a couple questions about this process and wonder if anyone has any tips or advice

1) My girlfriend currently has an Irish passport, she had a British one before that and has always lived in Britain. But from what i have read i am fairly certain she is going to need to get a British one as well now as that is what it says is required on the high commission of Canada in Britain website and on the Irish one and the British one it says you need to have been living in that country three years prior to application. Just want to make sure im right in assuming she needs a British passport.

2) As we have the intention to maybe stay there for good, how easy is that process once you are out there? Do we need to have been there for a certain amount of time? or towards the end of the visa can you apply to stay for good rather than getting another visa? and how long does the process usually take?

One more question is, I have tried ringing the High commission of Canada with no luck at all, are there any way of talking to someone just for advice on our best plan of action

Hope someone can be of help

Thanks

Jack


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

If your girlfriend lives in the UK, she will need a UK Passport to apply.

Regarding your second question, unless one of you has a job that is on the federal skilled workers list or you can find an employer to sponsor you (LMO/TWP), there is no easy way to stay beyond your working holiday visa. The working holiday visa cannot be extended. You may have luck with the PNP, but that is also occupation related, and if there is a need or demand for that kind of work.


----------



## jacko1803 (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks for reply, and confirming my thought on first question. will be sorting that out now asap and start applying for the working holiday visa. 

regarding your answer to my second question which was also very helpful. I do have family in Vancouver, My uncle has lived there for about 20 years after marrying my aunt who is Canadian. Is a family sponsor enough? or do you need an employer to sponsor as well? mine and my girlfriends hopeful careers aren't likely to be on the skilled workers list, We are currently finishing our last year at uni. Would my girlfriend be able to be sponsored by my family too or would we need to be married?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

jacko1803 said:


> regarding your answer to my second question which was also very helpful. I do have family in Vancouver, My uncle has lived there for about 20 years after marrying my aunt who is Canadian. Is a family sponsor enough? or do you need an employer to sponsor as well? mine and my girlfriends hopeful careers aren't likely to be on the skilled workers list, We are currently finishing our last year at uni. Would my girlfriend be able to be sponsored by my family too or would we need to be married?


Your Uncle cannot sponsor you as it sounds like you are over 18. You can only sponsor nephews or nieces who are under 18 years of age and not married or in a common-law relationship. However, if you apply to immigrate under the Skilled Worker program, you may get extra points for adaptability for having a relative in Canada.

You would need an employer to file for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to get you a Temporary Work Permit (TWP).


----------

